# Benelli



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

The Benelli Ultra Light would be a great option. It only shoots 3", but if you're only going to shoot pheasants that's all you'll need. It only weighs 6lbs, which I think is one of the lightest on the market.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

The ultra light in 20ga 3" is my top gun. Two thumbs up!! k: :thumb:


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Hardsell said:


> The Benelli Ultra Light would be a great option. It only shoots 3", but if you're only going to shoot pheasants that's all you'll need. It only weighs 6lbs, which I think is one of the lightest on the market.


Those must be some pretty wicked birds needing 3" to bring them down.

:sniper: :strapped:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

2 3/4" early 3" late season. i want em dead not running and hiding


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Picked up an ultra light benelli for the 1st time, unbelievable. This is a upland game hunters dream, 3 shots and light, really light.

Any feedback on gun quality, how long owned and durability?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I can't speak for the Ultralight, but I have owned my previous SBE for 8 years. One would think they would perform in a similar fashion because they are both made by the same manufacturer. I bought mine right out of hs. It was an upgrade from the Remington 870 I used. It has been flawless in every weather condition from the early season to late goose. I cleaned it after every hunt. My brother used his and never cleaned it and they performed identically. My one brother even used mine as a paddle, albeit without my consent. Just use it hard like it's supposed to be used. I'm sure you'll have many great hunts with it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I can assure you, that if you use it as a paddle, it WILL start to hang up after the water gets into the recoil system.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Sasha and Abby:
That is an astute observation. I definitely wouldn't recommend it and wouldn't have let it happen if I had known about it. I've heard about people having to clean out the recoil systems in their Benellis. 2 years after the paddle incident and 8 years overall I've never had any problems. The gun just performs, that's all I can say.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I have had one since it firs came out. It runs like all benelli's, flawlessly. It shoots light trap loads all the way to 3" without problems. I love it.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

> 2 3/4" early 3" late season. i want em dead not running and hiding


Got to give the Dog something to 
Do!!


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

The M2 20ga fits me like a custom glove. I really like that gun and have decided that I will have one soon.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Montefeltro here, 1994 edition, 16 cases this summer at clays and not one hiccup. My estimate is over 40,000 rounds total, so far. Only thing EVER done to it, one mag spring and one recoil spring. Questions?? Oh, and I use it for everything,,,,,upland, waterfowl, and clays.


----------

